# Hab mal ne Frage: Ist es möglich, die Audiospur zu "scannen", um den Takt zu finden?



## strangequark (28. November 2004)

Hallo

 Also ich habe einen Song als mp3 und öffne ihn mit einem Musikbearbeitungsprogramm, in meinem Fall Adobe Audition. Das Lied ist ein Rocksong im 4/4-Takt. Ist es nun möglich, dass ich überall da wo eine Viertelnote beginnt, eine Marke gesetzt bekomme?

 Leider handelt es sich um eine Liveaufname, d.h. das Tempo ist sicher nicht immer konstant. Naja, ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem und könnt mir helfen.

 Grüße,
 strangequark


----------



## BeaTBoxX (30. November 2004)

*Re: Hab mal ne Frage: Ist es möglich, die Audiospur zu "scannen", um den Takt zu find*

Es gibt sog. Beatcounter.
Die machen nichts anderes als bei bestimmten Frequenzbereichen sich wiederholende Pegel zu erkennen. (z.B. eine Bassdrum) Wenn du rausfinden willst, wie schnell ein Lied ist, schneide dir von einer Kopie des MP3s einen Takt heraus (oder 2 oder 4 ..)
Pack das ganze in einen Sequenzer (z.B. Logic, Cubase oderso) und las den Sequenzer endlosschleife ueber  diesenn Bereich laufen. jetzt kannst du so lange mit dem Tempo spielen, bis dein Schnipsel "rund" läuft. Dann hast du die richtige Geschwindigkeit gefunden.
Um ganze lieder "synchron" zu irgendwas zu machen, würde ich das Lied zerschneiden.. am besten in handliche Teile mit max 8 Takten. besser 4 oder noch weniger. Jeden Schnipsel kannst du dann Takt genau (mit dem Anfang) positionieren. Und sollte dann die Aufnahme, weil live oderso etwas variieren, faellt das auf diese Art kaum auf. Würdest du ein Komplettes Lied mit z.B. 4 Minuten an einem Stueck einfuegen, wird dir irgendwann zwangsweise etwas weglaufen, bzw. sich der Takt zwischen dem Lied und dem anderen Material verschieben.Durch das zerschneiden "synchronisierst" du dein Material quasi von Hand.
Aber eine Software, die dir "Sync" Marken setzt , wuesste ICH  jetzt nicht.


Gruß
Frank


----------

